# does anyone else's baby (10.5 months old) wake EVERY hour????



## chelsmm (Apr 10, 2005)

I can't figure it out. She wakes EVERY hour. She is able to sleep longer. Never really through the night, just maybe 5-6 hours at a time. The last 3 weeks (we are starting week 4 now) she wakes up every single hour- crying. I've tried co sleeping (that's what we are doing now, so at least I don't have to get out of bed) and it doesn't help at all. I've not changed my diet. She's not teething, that I can tell. Her ears checked out fine at the doc's last night. She has been eating more solid food, but I follow her lead. She self feeds. I don't put anything into her mouth. She even self feeds yogurt and soup (not well, but she does it!). Dh thinks she needs a bottle at night because she sleeps a little better for him when I"m at work 2x/wk and she gets a bottle of bm. My supply is good, and when she nurses at night she swallows a lot, I can tell. She naps great, as long as I am holding her, and that's fine because I just want her to get some rest. Her bedtime is flexible, depending on when her naps were and when she's tired. She doesn't go down easy, I nurse her and then usually end up putting her in the MT and rocking on the yoga ball for a while. I can't figure it out. What am I missing???? Oh, she is starting to walk if she's pushing something, but not on her own yet. Does this happen to anyone else??? My friends think it's crazy,as their kids all sleep.


----------



## heidilynne (Mar 27, 2006)

my 8mo wakes up constantly too. I think he's had one 6 hour stretch in his life.


----------



## mcamy (Aug 23, 2004)

Could it be something she is eating that is upseting her stomach? Dairy maybe?

DD did this last night (almost 14 months) but it is unusual and she is teething.


----------



## mom2owen1 (May 12, 2005)

my ds woke every hour from birth until he was around 13 months old. it got a little better once i cut out dairy around 12.5 months.

sounds like you have thought about lots of possibilities. since she hasn't done this from birth i would think it would end rather soon. you are already cosleeping, so that is good. the most sleep you can get through this tough time!

hugs!


----------



## maryeb (Aug 8, 2005)

My ds (11 mo) has been doing this for a couple weeks now too...I know it is teething since he has had a runny nose of clear stuff for a week and now I can see teeth on top making their way. He doesn't want to nurse every time he wakes, and that is a bummer since it's so much easier to just nurse him back down. Co sleeping will probably help in the long run....at least so you aren't getting up every hour. You do have some possibilities here, with perhaps food, teething, walking... good luck to you! Mary


----------



## Susuhound (Jul 5, 2006)

Normal. Normal. Normal. This is a common age for this sort of thing (although my girl chose to do it from birth until.....well, until now







: )
Los of things are happening. Separation anxiety starts big time. She may be catching up on mama time seeing as you are at work twice a week- never underestimate how much babies like their mothers. Walking and talking will happen soon, lots of activity going on in the brain. With the whole daddy/bottle thing, sounds like she just wants to share these times with mama.
Cosleeping is the best thing for this kind of thing. She gets to know that you are there for her, you get more sleep. It's a win-win situation.


----------



## Susuhound (Jul 5, 2006)

Oh, by the way. For all your friends with sleeping babies. just tell them you don't want one of those kids. Everyone knows babies who wake a lot are more intelligent







Mine better be a genius what with waking hourly for 2.5 years


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Could she be teething?


----------



## hananana (Nov 19, 2004)

That's just when my son started doing the same thing. It was over by 14 months. (I know, that seems like a long time). But it DID end, by itself. Nothing I tried helped, but I do recommend the No Cry Sleep Solution if you haven't read it yet.


----------



## APmom2Libby (Mar 18, 2006)

My dd has woken every 2 hours for most of her life...she's 12.5 months old now. I think I'm getting used to it some days and other days, I feel like I'm losing my mind because of all the interrupted sleep!


----------



## kkfum (Aug 14, 2005)

same here--pretty much all of her life (she's almost 11 mths).

things have started to change a bit, though, this week. we cosleep--started out of necessity at 3 mths. it got to the point over the past 2 mths where she could not sleep by herself at all. my DH and i would take turns every night staying with her--me nursing, and he bouncing her on our exercise ball and then having her sleep on his chest.

last week, one night, no matter what we did, she wouldn't stop crying--she rolled over on all fours and wailed, screamed, yelled, arched her back... for about 35 minutes. i rubbed her back, my DH rubbed her head, and we just stayed with her through the whole thing. in between, she'd take breaks and hug me, then finally, she crawled, crying, down to my legs and fell asleep!

the next night, i just let her cry again when she started fussing at nursing. after 10 minutes of a little less intense yelling (and hugging) she fell asleep.
now, she will sleep for over an hour at a time, and i was able to rub her back to sleep a few times during the night last night. of course, when that didn't work, i would nurse her.
i guess this has been referred to as "crying in arms." THIS IS NOT CIO. i have to say, i feel like she needed it--i actually was envious during her first night's cry--i'd like a safe place where i can let off my steam and scream/cry, too! the past year has been rough!!
anyway, i think it's important to realize that babies need an emotional release, especially when they are teething, increasing solids, crawling, trying to walk, and struggling with being independent of their parents.


----------



## henhao (Dec 17, 2004)

My baby woke every 2 hours or so until we stopped cosleeping.


----------



## chelsmm (Apr 10, 2005)

wow, lot's of interesting replies. I've heard of the crying in arms thing, and I did let dd do that a few nights ago when she really needed to cry, it seemed. I stopped bouncing, etc, and let her cry, all the while, I was right with her. She eventually fell asleep on the floor next to me (that's where she put herself).
I thought it was maybe wheat. I thought maybe cheese. Stopped both. I don't eat dairy, so it's not that.
I guess it could be teeth.
I hope it's not that she needs more "mama time"! I am with her Sunday 8am-Friday 6pm. On Sat I am home at 8am and nurse her as needed until I leave on Sat 6pm. She also naps for a total of about 3 hours with me on Sat. I babywear, I cosleep, and I cosleep for naps! My goodness, that's a lot of mama time!

thanks for the replies!


----------



## bishopnikki (Jun 25, 2004)

We are experiencing the same with our daughter. I think ours is dietary. We were feeding her dinner close to bedtime and are trying to do that a bit earlier in the evening so she now has more awake time to digest. Additionally I wonder if she doesn't tolerate edamame - she was eating it by the handfulls and pooping it out whole! So, we've cut that out as well. This was about two nights ago and we've seen some improvement.

Hope you see some improvement soon!


----------



## cuqui (Apr 14, 2004)

Just curious, does your baby watch tv or videos? When my dds were less than a yr, they watched PBS during the day, they woke often. Things improved when I shut the TV off. My ds has never watched any TV at all, NADA, NEVER and he sleeps like a log! Everything else in our lives is just as it was with dds, same bed, same room, yada yada. Oh and I did get that Lana Wool Pad which he sleeps on since birth. He comes back to life maybe 2 or 3 times between 7pm and 7am to nurse but does not 'wake', just eats.

Just my suggestion and experience...

Good luck!


----------



## chelsmm (Apr 10, 2005)

that's interesting, about the tv. DD watches tv when I have it on, twice a day. Upon waking in the am, we watch a little news before getting out of bed, although, she's usually playing in the bed with toys. Then at 5pm I watch the news while getting dinner ready. She's usually playing on the floor in the room. That's really it for the day. But, maybe I will try without it and see how she does.


----------



## Yaliina (Oct 22, 2005)

My 8mo does that every hour thing sometimes. It kinda comes and goes- it'll last a few days to a week or two & then he'll be back to sleeping 2-4 hour stretches again. Sometimes I think it might be dietary, but my diet is pretty stable, and this hourly waking thing comes & goes, so I really think it's a combination of growth spurt, teething, and new skill acquisition- mostly because of the transience of it. He actually slept a lot better when he was a newborn- he used to sleep 4-6 hours straight at night- now less. And he's cutting out his morning nap. I guess the best thing we can do is try our best to comfort them & give them what they need. The rest is out of our hands.


----------



## marketinggirl (Aug 24, 2006)

has she been seen by a chiropractor?
(i wasn't sure what "cd" meant in your signature)
anyway, my daughter has been getting adjusted since she was 2 days old and she's so healthy. she and i have had 4 or 5 colds since she was born almost 3 years ago. no vaccinations, no medications, one ear infection ever - cleared up using remedies from the health food store, not antibiotics.

chiropractic can help with ibs, "acid reflux", lots and lots of problems you might not expect can be helped with chiropractic maintenance.

hope things go better. good luck.


----------



## chelsmm (Apr 10, 2005)

We stopped turning on the tv two days ago, so we'll see if that makes a difference. I put music on instead, and my dd loves to "dance" to it, so that's nice to see. And I don't miss the news anyways!

We haven't tried a chiropractor. Are there some that specialize in children? I'll look into finding one.

Thanks


----------



## KoalaMommy (Apr 7, 2004)

I second the teething idea. But I'll also mention that my 6 month old who is teething started waking to nurse at night every 1-2 hours. And then I noticed that she wasn't nursing as frequently durring the day. So I started initiating nursing with her every 2 hours at most durring the day, and now she's not waking at night so much. Just an idea.


----------

